# hi from carrollton,ohio



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings. Welcome to AT.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good shooting.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

:wav::welcome::wav:


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

welcome to the forum. Lots of good stuff to learn here! We're not that far away. I'm over here in Berlin, about 45 minutes out.

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* goldwinger73. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------

